# Allen Clark Hill Climb



## on_edge (Oct 1, 2008)

FYI -- Allen Clark Hill Climb, annual event in Waitsfield, VT happens Sunday, Oct 5. Online registration is open until Friday, October 03, 2008 at 5:00 PM ET. 

Website: http://www.achillclimb.org/

Benefits Vermont Adaptive Ski & Sports

Stark Mountain Hill Climb (running event) is on Saturday, Oct 4.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 2, 2008)

looks like fun, but a little too far away for me


----------

